# Paphiopedilum sanderianum



## Magnus A (Nov 11, 2013)

I have been asked to publish these pictures of my P. sanderianum.
As I understand, there is a slight interest of all kind of paphiopedilum on this forum 

I grow this in my apartment in a west facing window up in the north (Uppsala, Sweden). It is the first time it flowers and the longest petals were about 90 cm (plus minus 0.5 cm). It is about 35.5 inch...


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 11, 2013)

And for reference, me (190cm) and my P. sanderianum


----------



## fibre (Nov 11, 2013)

WOW for the sanderianum!
and WELCOME !


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 11, 2013)

Spectacular! I'm delighted to know they grow so well indoors on a west facing window.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to see that you made it here Magnus. I was going to respond to your problem with posting just now, and it looks like its all figured out. Thanks for sharing your sandie here. These guys will love it.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 11, 2013)

Great growing, and welcome from Luxembourg!!!! Jean


----------



## nathalie (Nov 11, 2013)

wonderful


----------



## paworsport (Nov 11, 2013)

Incredible blossom. Very nice and the color is very good too.:clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 11, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing for windowsill growing! Well done!


----------



## John M (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a very nice sanderianum. The colour is wonderful and the petal length is excellent. The petal length of your flowers is LONGER than the 'Rapunzel' clone listed in the Guinness Book of World Records (88.5 cm's). You should contact them.

Welcome to SlipperTalk! Thanks for posting the photos of your wonderful plant.


----------



## Hugorchids (Nov 11, 2013)

5 flowers on a spike, amazing!


----------



## annab (Nov 11, 2013)

first of all congrats ,for me one of the most beauty sanderianum flower that I have ever seen so far ,really amazing,your achievement make me happy because you are a windowsill grower like me ,so my sanderianum maybe one day can be like your,second I am a bit hungry because you have reach a incredible achievement ,hard to beat for me,and not only I think ,third tell us ,if you want something about your plant. how many years you keep it,and where you buy it and if you have a secret for us , cure you some parameters like humidity,light,temp fertilizer etc etc or not?
thanks in advance,anna


----------



## Dido (Nov 11, 2013)

this one looks really nice and big congrats


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank´s everyone.

My culture:
Appartment, house from 1937, brick wall.
Substrate: mixture of bark, expanded clay pellets (LECA), spagnum moss, some limestone, coconut fibres (I think) and maybe some Epiweb.
Light/temperature, west facing window, living room. Summer 20-30 degree Celsius, winter 17-23 degree Celsius.
Extra light during winter, MH 5600K 150W about 130 cm distance.
Fertilizer: regular pot flower fertilizer every second time during active growth, more seldom during the dark Swedish winter. Strength due to what I feel is appropriate at the moment. Though always weaker than recommended.


I hope it give some good information you could adopt to your growing conditions


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 11, 2013)

And I got my hands on for about 7 or 8 years ago. The size was a little smaller than annab´s P. sanderianum: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32005&highlight=sanderianum.

I had problems with it for about 3-4 years as I could not get it to start grow. I think it was due to the substrate but I actually have no clue why it decided to start growing...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

Magnus A said:


> I have been asked to publish these pictures of my P. sanderianum.
> As I understand, there is a slight interest of all kind of paphiopedilum on this forum


Yes, a very slight interest! 
Nice Sandy. Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## eggshells (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome culture. Great job and welcome.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 11, 2013)

That is a WONDERFUL sanderianum! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## orcoholic (Nov 11, 2013)

Magnus A said:


> Appartment, house from 1937, brick wall.



No wonder mine never blooms. My apartment was built in 1938 and has siding, not brick.

Great job blooming it Magnus. Color is great - flower count too.


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 11, 2013)

orcoholic said:


> No wonder mine never blooms. My apartment was built in 1938 and has siding, not brick.
> 
> I do not know if you are being sarcastic, but the brick wall in an old building with an old built standard actually sets the indoor climate to a large extent. A top modern energy saving house have a very special climate and a very different compared to an old house.
> 
> What you need to do as an orchid grower is to master your own condition and not look too much on other growers. Take inspiration but always remember that other growers can have very different climate due to factors they never think of mentioning.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool: WONDERFUL sandie & great photo as well!
Welcome to ST!!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome blooming Magnus:clap::drool::clap:

Do you have the parent history of this plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

And I thought mine was pretty good!...


----------



## Stone (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't really think of a better one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emydura (Nov 11, 2013)

WOW. First post and you come up with that. You have raised the bar high for yourself. We expect nothing less from now on. 

Five flowers first up is amazing, especially with such petal length.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 11, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## Spaph (Nov 11, 2013)

As everyone has said, amazing!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## papheteer (Nov 11, 2013)

The best sanderianum I have seen! And grown in an apartment! VERY inspiring.


----------



## chrismende (Nov 12, 2013)

Congratulations, Magnus, on such expert growing. The plant is stunning - great color, leaf shine, size. The flowers are extraordinary! You're a master.

Welcome to our forum! You will be an asset to an already very well rounded group. We're glad you have arrived.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 12, 2013)

I've said it before, wow, what a beauty! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 12, 2013)

That is just amazing.
It gives hope to all of us growing indoors without a greenhouse!
David


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 12, 2013)

Rick said:


> Awesome blooming Magnus:clap::drool::clap:
> 
> Do you have the parent history of this plant?



No, I have no idea.
Bought it as a young plant without any information.


----------



## orchideya (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome blooms! What is humidity like on your windowsill?


----------



## Paul (Nov 12, 2013)

Congratulations Magnus!!! :clap:

This is one of the best (probably THE best) sanderianum bloom I have ever seen!! 8 years from a young plant to such one plant is not too bad, I think. Now you have a fantastic and valuable plant. Maybe you could save the pollen to give some growers for breeding. 

The cross is possibly Shin-Yi x In Pride: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16694&highlight=sanderianum
Similar flowers, maybe Fabrice's plant can produce same flowers as yours next bloom when bigger.


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 12, 2013)

All is perfect in this sand!

Color, shape, twisted large petals, 5 flowers.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic flowering! What give courage to those who have no greenhouse.
@ Magnus: how many months (in a year) do you use your artificial lighting, is it used throughout the day? I ask these questions because as in Sweden here in Belgium we suffer from the same lack of natural light.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 12, 2013)

Magnus, welcome from South Africa!
Fantastic first post! I cant add anything to what has already been said, but well done, that is a fantastic plant and an awesome blooming!


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 12, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Awesome blooms! What is humidity like on your windowsill?



Hard to say, never cheched it. But we have very dry winters . During summer the night temperature drops and the humidity goes up. I could guess that summer daytime is about 50-60 %RH.
I can add that during the flower growth I had it in my growing cabinet in my livingroom, and there the humidity is around 60-80 % RH.




Paul said:


> Congratulations Magnus!!! :clap:
> 
> This is one of the best (probably THE best) sanderianum bloom I have ever seen!! 8 years from a young plant to such one plant is not too bad, I think. Now you have a fantastic and valuable plant. Maybe you could save the pollen to give some growers for breeding.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is very similar to Fabrice´s plant!
I can add that it is the second growth that sent the spike as the first stopped growing for unknown reson. Probably the couse that it had the energy to put out 5 flowers.




Brabantia said:


> Fantastic flowering! What give courage to those who have no greenhouse.
> @ Magnus: how many months (in a year) do you use your artificial lighting, is it used throughout the day? I ask these questions because as in Sweden here in Belgium we suffer from the same lack of natural light.



We have it even worse than Belgium ;-) Today the sun is suppose to set at 3 pm but as we have had a rainy day, as we usually have in Oct-Nov, we have had dusk all the day!
I usually have the extra light on for 10-12 hours during the winter.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2013)

it's awesome. great job growing that! can't wait to see more of your plants in the future.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2013)

That is one fantastic plant. It gets a FCC from me.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spectacular! Beautifully grown and bloomed...


----------



## 2Toned (Nov 14, 2013)

chrismende said:


> Congratulations, Magnus, on such expert growing. The plant is stunning - great color, leaf shine, size. The flowers are extraordinary! You're a master.
> 
> Welcome to our forum! You will be an asset to an already very well rounded group. We're glad you have arrived.



:drool: Sums it up completely for me!!!! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 14, 2013)

You are a legend!
That is a mgnificently grown and flowered plant.


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> That is one fantastic plant. It gets and FCC from me.



FCC from me too. I just can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

Simply put, .... the boss has arrived!


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

How do you keep the petals' tips from not drying out? Mine seemed to dry out in a day.


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 14, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> How do you keep the petals' tips from not drying out? Mine seemed to dry out in a day.



Raise the humidity!
And give the plant enough water...

During the growth of the flowers I had it in my largest growing cabinet, when I lowered the humidity the petals dried out VERY fast.


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

Magnus A said:


> Raise the humidity!
> And give the plant enough water...
> 
> During the growth of the flowers I had it in my largest growing cabinet, when I lowered the humidity the petals dried out VERY fast.



Magnus, Do you keep it wet/moist year round?


----------



## Magnus A (Nov 15, 2013)

Stone said:


> Magnus, Do you keep it wet/moist year round?



I let it "dry out" when not in growth. But not as much as a Cattleya. The medium is always humid / slightly moist. Otherwise, during active growth, I do not let it dry out to much.

I though find it very hard to describe this as I trust my feeling, and I think that my feeling turned out well...


----------



## Clark (Nov 15, 2013)

Hell of a first post!!!
Second post is a wallhanger by any measure.


----------



## sweaver24 (Nov 15, 2013)

Those are fantastic. Really quite a spectacular group of flowers. Still very expensive everywhere I've looked--and probably requires too much heat. Thank goodness fate provides reasons for keeping me from making foolish choices in life (well, more often than not). Congratulations on your flowers, Magnus.

Steve


----------

